# ντισιλίδικο = claw ή toothed claw



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2014)

Το ντισιλίδικο είναι εργαλείο γλυπτικής που μάθαμε σήμερα από τις ανακοινώσεις για τις Σφίγγες στον τάφο της Αμφίπολης:

[... ]«Στους κορμούς, τους, που είναι δουλεμένοι με ψιλό ντισιλίδικο, αποτυπώνεται η πλαστικότητα και η λεπτοδουλειά των γλυπτών της τελευταίας εικοσιπενταετίας του 4ου π.Χ. αιώνα», συμπληρώνει το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού στην ανακοίνωσή του.[...]

Από εδώ: Στο φως οι δύο Σφίγγες της Αμφίπολης -Κόκκινα και μπλε χρώματα αποκαλύπτονται

Ότι είναι εργαλείο γλυπτικής, και μάλιστα καλέμι, το μαθαίνουμε από αυτό εδώ *http://www.benaki.gr/inner/Στον κήπο με τ αγάλματα (24)_opt.pdf* (από όπου μαθαίνουμε και το *λουκλούδικο* και άλλες ειδικές λέξεις) 

[...]Σίγουρα η απευθείας λάξευση, πρωτόγονη τεχνική που επανέφεραν κάποιοι μοντέρνοι γλύπτες, δεν ήταν η προτίμηση του Παππά. Αυτός στηρίχτηκε στις μεθόδους των αρχαίων Ελλήνων συναδέλφων του. Και τα εργαλεία του, ξέρετε, δε διέφεραν πολύ από εκείνων: ο ματρακάς, ειδικό σφυράκι, η αρίδα, το τρυπάνι δηλαδή, και λογιών - λογιών κοπίδια, το καλέμι, το βελόνι, η φαγάνα, η σμίλη, το ντισιλίδικο και το λουκλούδικο...

Τώρα, για να συμπληρώσουμε το νήμα, μας λείπουν εικόνες και ορισμοί και στα αγγλικά. :)


----------



## Earion (Aug 21, 2014)

Ένα βιβλίο που περιέχει πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα είναι το: Μανώλης Καλαϊτζάκης. _Εργαλεία ξυλογλυπτικής. Προβιομηχανικά σκεπάρνια και σμιλάρια_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Ροδακιό, 2001.

Παρουσιάζει τα εργαλεία της ξυλογλυπτικής, που κατά βάση είναι παρόμοια με τα της γλυπτικής σε πέτρα, αλλά όλοι οι όροι είναι στα ελληνικά. Πουθενά ντισλίδικο ή λουκλούδικο ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2014)

Η εικόνα από μια μαθητική *εργασία* της 1ης λυκείου του Αρσάκειου Εκάλης (συγχαρητήρια!)


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2014)

Βολικές εικόνες βασικών εργαλείων εδώ.

Ντισιλίδικο: ξοΐς στ' αρχαία, claw ή toothed claw στα αγγλικά, gradine ή ciseau dantelé στα γαλλικά, Zahnmeissel ή Zahneisen στα γερμανικά, gradina στα ιταλικά, σύμφωνα με το βασικό εγχειρίδιο για όλα αυτά τα θέματα, το R. Ginouvès κ.ά. (επιμ.), Dictionnaire méthodique de l'architecture grecque et romaine, 3 τ. (Αθήνα και Ρώμη 1985-1998), που περιλαμβάνει τη βασική ορολογία στις ανωτέρω γλώσσες για οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με αρχιτεκτονική και κατασκευές στην αρχαιότητα και πλούσια εικονογράφηση (αλλά δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε σκάνερ). Η συγκεκριμένη παραπομπή από τον πρώτο τόμο (Matériaux, techniques de construction, techniques et formes du décor, 1985), σελ. 72.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2014)

Εδώ:

https://www-persee-fr.bibliopam-evr...cript/monographie/efr_0000-0000_1985_dic_84_1

(Για ξεφύλλισμα. Το πεντέφι ίσως έχει πρόβλημα.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2014)

Είναι στην 6η εικόνα, στη σελ. 304 (έχει πίνακα εικόνων αριστερά)


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2014)

Η συνεργασία σκίζει. Με τρόπο ντισιλίδικο...


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2014)

Συνεργασία όντως. Ιδέα δεν είχα ότι υπήρχε ονλάιν ο Ginouvès.

Να διευκρινίσω πως έχει ευρετήρια σε όλες τις γλώσσες (αρχαία και νέα ελληνικά, αγγλικά, γαλλικά, γερμανικά, ιταλικά) όλων των όρων. Συνήθως από κει ξεκινάει κανείς, σπάνια χρησιμοποιείται με ξεφύλλισμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2014)

Και μέχρι να έρθουν να επιβεβαιώσουν οι τουρκομαθείς, η λέξη πρέπει να προέρχεται από το τούρκικο ντις = δόντι (υπάρχει όνομα Ντισλής).

(Άρα η συνεργασία δαγκώνει...)


----------



## Marinos (Aug 21, 2014)

Αυτό πρέπει να είναι, μια και έχει δοντάκια. Το λουκλούδικο/λουχλούδικο όμως; Βρίσκω μόνο σε ένα λεξικό τη λόγια λέξη lük, που σημαίνει λέει αστράγαλος (το κοκκαλάκι). Πράγματι μοιάζει λίγο με αστράγαλο, αλλά πάλι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2014)

Για δείτε το ASTRAGALE στη σελ. 158 του ως άνω Ginouvès (#5) -- τα γαλλικά μου, μέσα...


----------



## Marinos (Aug 21, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για δείτε το ASTRAGALE στη σελ. 158 του ως άνω Ginouvès (#5) -- τα γαλλικά μου, μέσα...


Χα! αυτό πρέπει να είναι.


----------



## STEPH (Aug 22, 2014)

Γεια σας. Πρώτη φορά συμμετέχω και έτσι δεν ξέρω και πολλά για την διαδικασία.
όσο αφορά το λουκλουδικο νομίζω οτι πρέπει να βγαίνει από το oluk που σημαίνει λούκι στα τούρκικα. oluklu είναι αυτό που έχει λουκιές, όπως μιά κολώνα.
εξάλλου και το εργαλείο είναι ακριβώς σαν αυτό που χρησιμοποιούν οι μαρμαρογλύπτες για να κάνουν λουκιές στις κολώνες


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Ευχαριστούμε, Steph.

Το λουκλούδικο, λέει το τουρκικό λεξικό μου, πρέπει να είναι oluklu kalem (gauge, engraver's tool).

Η σχετική αναφορά στο _Dictionnaire méthodique de l'architecture grecque et romaine_ είναι στη σελίδα 72 (η σελίδα του βιβλίου μπαίνει πάνω δεξιά, στην ιστοσελίδα που είπαμε).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2014)

Άρα τα #10, #11 και #12 με τον αστράγαλο σφυρίχτηκαν οφσάιτ (και καλωσόρισες, Steph).


----------

